
Ask HN: How much code do you write at work? - gZdJNc5C
I started working as a software engineer in a FAANG few months ago.
Since I joined my work day has been filled with meetings, writing documents and hours of emails and Slack conversations and social events.
I write some code but it is barely few lines each week.
Yesterday I picked up a small github project and I found it difficult to follow and read, I am afraid my skills are getting rusty quickly.
I wonder if anybody is sharing the same experience and if this experience is also valuable as a software engineer.
======
tracer4201
I’m at a FAANG in a senior role. I certainly write less code now than when I
wasn’t in a senior role. They pay me more for my experience and ability to
technically lead my team without being afraid of ambiguity. A big part of that
is being a force multiplier and growing the more junior folks.

Writing is a strong skill - being able to articulate your ideas, whether in a
design doc or other communication is critical. Clearly explaining pros and
cons and whatever alternatives you considered - I wouldn’t discount any of
this work.

I was at one point on a team where I didn’t feel like the technical side was
sufficient (for me), and so I left that team.

I wouldn’t let my ability to quickly grasp some code base on github be a
personal test for whether my skills are rusty or not rusty. That sounds
impulsive to me (no offense but I would react this way earlier on in my
career).

Try to tease apart specifically what it is you’re missing - do you not feel
fulfilled? Is there a certain kind of technical challenge you want? Is there a
specific problem domain you want to work on? I’d start with that to figure out
what it is you want to do.

------
anon9001
I'm at a startup, not FAANG, but it's pretty much the same for me, minus the
rusty part.

It's fine IMO. Work is about producing value for your employer, so do whatever
it takes to do that. Usually it's about meetings, which are pretty much
therapy for management.

If you want to be better at code and can't work it into your day job, then
you'll have to work on projects outside of work.

Also consider taking it a step farther, and go ahead and initiate some of
those meetings or email threads. There's a reason people are making them. They
help the team stay in sync and feel better about the project.

